# Help! The 'science' of lining thickness?!



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

I really hope someone can give me some advice! I am awaiting my third FET and this is dependent on my period starting, which after 14 weeks has arrived. Usually I start the drug regime from day one but I have booked to go to Barcelona this Sat until Tuesday and don't want to take injections away with me. I spoke to my Cons and he said that starting on Tues was a longer delay than he would recommend but that I could always 'try and see'. Does anyone know the science behind this? Surely the old lining is being shed for a few days anyway so a delay of 5 days shouldn't interfere with building up a new lining? Also, I am going on a hen weekend and will try to be sensible but will a few drinks over the weekend totally scupper my chances of getting a lining thick enough for transfer? Or indeed affect the transfer? I am now so stressed about this. I thought about cancelling the hol but I can't let the people down. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Catt - if it were me, i'd take the drugs away with me to prevent any delay in lining building or what could ultimately lead to the FET being postponed to another month.  If your embies are due to go back around day 20, 5 days of lining building is surely crucial in preparation.  If you could take progynova for this, they are tiny little pills (like contraceptive pilss) and v discreet.

Enjoy Barca!


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Dear MackLM,

Thanks for replying. I have tried Prognova before but it has no effect on my lining unfortunately. The regime they have concocted for me involves Gonal F, viagra and Clomid inj's. I was hoping as my natural cycle is at least 6 weeks that delaying might not make much difference anyway. I suppose I am clutching at straws. I think I might take the inj's and start on Monday. I wish I knew if a longer natural cycle means the thickening happens later anyway and this means my delay won't affect it as much as someone with a more regular cycle? Aaagh! Deep down I know taking the drugs with me has to be the right thing!  

Ta,

Catt


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

It would make sense to think the longer your cycle and the later you ovulate, the lining would have longer to build up, but I don't know!!  Sorry!  Your cons seems to think you shouldn't delay though eh?!  It may be that the lining needs a kick-start at the very beginning to ensure it's most effective and 5 days later may not give it what it needs - I dunno!

Why do you not want to take them with you?  

Mack xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Catt 

Your new lining begins its life as soon as you start your period, any delay would mean that you wouldnt give your new lining the best cahnce of growing.

If it were me I would take the injections with you to BArcelona, and I wouldn't have a drink either. 

I personally would follow indtructions and wouldntjeopardise my cycle in any way. After all drugs ar expensive to buy, and you would kick yourself if you got a cancelled cycle or worse still a BFN.

Just my two pennyworth.

Chris


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi Catt,

Can't say for sure the affect of waiting the extra days, but I personally wouldn't chance it.  My clinic always starts on day 2 or 3 and I assume there's a reason.  I can see it being a pain to bring everything so understand your concern, but just wouldn't chance it...especially after waiting 14 weeks for af.  As for drinking, I'm not a big drinker but won't avoid drinking until the day of the transfer.  From then on I stop.
Have a great trip, and good luck to you in whatever you decide.


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

MackLM, brownowl23 and ready4Family: Thankyou for all your advice and suggestions  . I did go to Barca and started the inj's on Monday there. I hope the risk has been worth it. I am going for a scan this Sat morning so I guess that will indicate if it's growing or not? I'm trying to be less stressed this time and so if I try to not think about it as much it may work? Hmm - that'll last til Sat! But thanks for responding - it is really appreciated. I hope to be in your position one day brownowl23. Hope you are doing well.

Catt


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Catt, hope Barca was fun.  Think you did the right thing starting!  

I wish your lining lots of growing       and good luck for Saturdays scan!

Know what you mean about trying to be less stressed... I did an IVF hypnotherapy CD today but just wanted to laugh at the woman's voice... couldn't really get in to it!  But then I did fall asleep (probably through boredom though!   )

Mack xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Catt, good luck with your scan on Saturday. Glad to hear that you ended up bringing your injections with you and have started at the dr's suggestion. HOpe it wasn't too much of an inconvenience and you astill had a great holiday.  Good luck.


----------

